# New Guy w/ Questions for 99 Chevy S-10



## ck76239 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Guys, I'm new here, and I'm thinking of getting a plow for my 99 Chevy S-10. I was looking at the Fisher Homesteader on Fisher's website. I've read through some old threads on this site, but this will be my first plow, so I have a lot of questions...

First off, let me give you some background information. I want to plow my own driveway, my parents driveway, and my in-laws driveway. I live in upstate NY, and we get a lot of snow... Last year we had 167.5" snow for the winter.

My Truck is a 99 Chevy S-10 4x4 Extended cab, 4.3 liter v-6 engine and a 5 speed manual transmisssion. It has 60,000 miles on it.



I was looking at the Fisher Homesteader, anyone have any thought on this setup, given the capabilites of my pickup, and the residential plowing I plan to do  

How much would the average cost be for the complete plow with hydralics, controls and installation???? I'm thining around $3000, but I'm really not sure  

Also what are Timbrens? I've read on other threads that if I put these on my torsion bars, they will reduce front end sag...

Thank You in advance  

Chris
aka Ck76239


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The Homesteader is a good little set up. My boss has one on his Ranger and absoutely loves it. The only problem you might have is with a really big single event. The Homesteader mold board is kind of short so you might have problems if you try to plow a single 12"+ storm in just one trip. Plow with the storm and you should be fine.

The homesteader is so light and so easy to take off and put on I wouldn't bother with Timbrens.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Your price estimate should be right in the ballpark.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

I looked at the Homesteader plow also. But went with the Blizzard 680LT instead. I thought it was better made and was just as light weight. I only plow about 10 driveways with it a season


----------



## ck76239 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys! 

I think the 5 Speed manual transmission is probably more durable for plowing snow than a automatic, anyone agree?

Does anyone know how much plowing a few driveways will beat up my S-10. Is the front end durable enough???

Thanks!


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

if you treat your equipment right you should not have problems. I plowed last year with my 2001 blazer and only did regular oil changes.


----------



## patric42 (Jan 13, 2004)

The homesteader is a great setup. I got one last year installed for $2,400 on my 2002 blazer LS. I live in maine, I plow my driveway, my apartments and my mother's house. Not a problem, would highly recommend this unit. Probably would not want to make a living with it, but for what I do I would buy another one in a heatbeat. I've plowed some honking big storms too and the mold board height was not a problem. Some people don't like the plastic moldboard, but in my job as Director of City Services for a large City in Maine, one of the departments I oversee is Public Wroks, all our plow vehicles, and we have a pile of them,have plastic moldboads, form the dustpans to the wings, from the highway trucks to the loaderplows. I would venture they get more use and abuse than most on this board give their equipment. They stand up great. I have never posted to this site, mostly just a lurker, but a lot of people rag on the homesteader and the snobear, they are great for what they were designed for, personnal snow removal. I love my homesteader, would buy another, should work well for what you said you want to do. Take care and best wishes in your plow quest.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

To your question in reference to five speed transmission. If I were buying a truck specificaly to plow with I would get an automatic. Modern automatics are at least as durable internally as any manual. The weak link plowing with a stick is generally the clutch. 

If you are going to put a lightweight plow like a Homesteader on your 5-spd S-10 you should be fine as long as you take it easy on the clutch and trans.


----------



## patric42 (Jan 13, 2004)

They make two size homesteaders. The small one is pretty small, 6'8" to small I think, I got the larger one 7'4" and the moldboard is 2 feet tall, I believe it only weighs 280 lbs. Check it out here http://www.homesteaderplows.com/ Best wishes.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

In shopping around for a plow last year for my Ranger I looked at everything. The Homesteader was kinda cool, but I really liked the Bilzzard a lot. The prices were generally the same for both but I ended up buying a Sno-Way with down pressure used for 1200 bucks so I ended up getting that. I have no regrets since it was like half price of the others, new but I still like the Blizzard 680LT. I think if you decided on the Homesteader, Blizzard or I guess even the Sno-Way, you'll be ok.


----------

